# Maxillaria tenuifolia



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

I have two of these, this one and one that is very spotted, not yet in bloom:


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone know how cold this can take it? I need to buy something this weekend that the family will like (we are all coconut freaks) and will like it how I grow now, which is hot in the summer and outside until it freezes. Any possibility this could be a contender?


----------



## Shiva (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Inguna (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice! So many flowers!
It is funny to see how variable this species is. My specimen is very robust, bulbs much rounder.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice..  Does the rhizome naturally hold the bulbs upright like that? Or do you tie them so that they don't fall over and break?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2011)

That a very nice species!!! any cult. tips? I killed already a few of them ! Jean


----------



## nikv (Apr 15, 2011)

I have two of these guys, too. I bet it smells very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a big one I got from Eric M. but I cannot get it to flower!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice..  Does the rhizome naturally hold the bulbs upright like that? Or do you tie them so that they don't fall over and break?


If you look carefully at the photo, you'll see that most of the growths are supported with stakes, otherwise the flop over and take up too much space!



JeanLux said:


> That a very nice species!!! any cult. tips? I killed already a few of them ! Jean


It's interesting. This one is growing beautifully in S/H. The other one I have is growing well in coconut husk fiber -- the stringy stuff. Both are watered 2X per week. I almost lost the other one when it was in a bark mix because it stayed too wet. Go figure...



nikv said:


> I have two of these guys, too. I bet it smells very nice!


Yes -- I love the fragrance.



NYEric said:


> I have a big one I got from Eric M. but I cannot get it to flower!


They do like a lot of light -- I used to grow them in my south window before I got the greenhouse. Now they are on a top shelf in the slightly cooler area of my greenhouse.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Brian Hench (Apr 15, 2011)

*Max. tenuifolia culture*

In my experience it wants a lot of water in the summer. Almost can't water it enough.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanx; maybe I'll relocate it.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2011)

Heather said:


> Anyone know how cold this can take it? I need to buy something this weekend that the family will like (we are all coconut freaks) and will like it how I grow now, which is hot in the summer and outside until it freezes. Any possibility this could be a contender?



Mine has gone to at least 10C (50F), and maybe down to 8C (46F), but I don't know about frost.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Dot!!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Mine has gone to at least 10C (50F), and maybe down to 8C (46F), but I don't know about frost.




Seems like this species might like some abuse to get started, but the one I have has had much less winter-summer temp variation for the last few years, and blooms regularly without much fuss. This past winter it rarely got below 60 in my GH. We have a pretty cloudy winter in TN so winter light in the GH is pretty poor along with the shorter days. I restrain water in the winter too until the pseudobulbs show a bit of shrivel. I pick up water quickly as the light levels and day temps pick up. The first few buds have just opened up, and there are at least a dozen or so buds coming up in just the last week.

Eric you might consider putting the plant back in a dark corner (away from lights) for a few weeks next winter.


----------

